# Inherited a 18ft Jon Boat build along



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello All,

I found this site due to researching info on my new to me old Jon Boat. It is a 1972 Jon Boat. I don't know the manufacturer name. But here is the model number. Maybe one of you know something about it. He said it was made by Oshawa, or some name similar. His health is really bad and he is hard to understand. 




This boat belonged to my father in law and has sat since 2002. They recently sold off some land to pay for his medical bills and this boat had been on that land. With no where to put the boat any longer, they finally decided to give it to me. Here it is when I went up to Oklahoma from Texas to get her.




I had to remove a lot of junk from inside, under, and around her to get to the wheels. Before taking her south, I put on new tires, rewired the trailer, and checked the grease in the bearings. I decided she was road worthy and pulled her out.




We covered her with a tarp and drove the nearly 500 miles without a problem.






As you can see I have a 30 hp motor with out the prop or shaft. It's pretty rusted up in there. But that's all I know about the motor at this point. I know nothing about motors. The linkages, cables, wires, and foam are all either dry rotted out or falling apart from neglect. I have a lot of decisions to make moving forward.




I started at the front of the boat. Removing all the old debris, rotten flooring, trolling motor, and the crumbling foam under the front deck. I plan to remove the small deck too and build a nice platform for general fishing and bow fishing.






I also cut off the aluminum seat backs. I plan on pulling out the bench seats, cleaning them up, creating some storage in the front seat and replacing the old foam. Then pop rivet them back in place or a slightly different configuration. Right now, the foam is really brittle I am not sure it would even do much if the boat got swamped.







This boat has a lot of holes in her. A lot!!! She has holes from the old ply wood decking and every conceivable fishing apparatus known to man. I have decided to weld these holes and clean them up. In the front 2/3 alone on the boat. From the console forward... There are 184 holes in the floor and sides of the boat. 

My budget is tight so it maybe next year before I can get this girl back on the water. That is of course if there is any water left in Texas. But I will work on her over weekends and nights. Little by little.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is the view of the inside where the prop shaft should be. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zum (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wanted to welcome you to the site.
That's one long boat to mod up good luck with it.
Sorry about the motor,I'm no help to you there....I do have the same one but my lower unit is intact.
Kinda looks bad to me,I'd check out the power head before I did to much to the lower unit.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 1, 2013)

Wire brush and oil in that lower unit, I'd try and run it in a trash can of water and change the gear oil a few times over a couple hours. I agree with the other fella, make sure she's a runner before anything else.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I have located a 50hp Johnson that is in working condition. Meaning it does run. But the electric trim is out. I bought it for the motor, cables, steering console, batteries, and trolling motor. The fella that I got the motor from wrecked his boat trying to beach it. The insurance company paid him for it 18 months ago and he has since bought a new boat. The insurance company totaled out boat and he has kept the totaled boat in storage all this time at a cost of $35 a month waiting on them to pick it up. The insurance company told him that the claim has been closed and settled. I got a pretty good deal I think. 

I plan to sell the ruined hull to a scrap metal facility and I will sell the trailer to recoup some money too. I took the boat to a boat Mechanic not far from here. They are going to pull the motor and needed parts and get the motor in good order. I think I may come out ahead on this deal. Time will tell.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 1, 2013)

Great looking bones you have there, sorry it comes due to a decline in health elsewhere. As long as your not using in a horsepower restricted area I would recommend a little larger engine. Welcome to the large flat bottom club. Not sure what your plans are but feel free to check out my build for thoughts ive got a 21ft flat bottom, again great looking bones cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Flat Bottom said:


> Great looking bones you have there, sorry it comes due to a decline in health elsewhere. As long as your not using in a horsepower restricted area I would recommend a little larger engine. Welcome to the large flat bottom club. Not sure what your plans are but feel free to check out my build for thoughts ive got a 21ft flat bottom, again great looking bones cant wait to see what you do with it!



I did see your thread. It's a good one! I was able to glean a lot from your thread. I would love more hp!!! But I couldn't pass up this deal on the trashed 16ft tracker. I can use a lot from it and resale what I don't need. I believe I can break even on everything but the electric tiller, paint, and metal work on my boat. My goal is to do the entire resto for under a grand. Thus far I have spent $237.81. Plus $850 for the spare boat, trailer, and motor. I am pretty confident that I can get the $850 back out of the hull and trailer. If not... I'll get as much as I can.

For the 18ftr... I plan on having a fairly large shooting and fishing platform up front. This boat will be a jack of all trades. Perch jerkin, crapie bustin, catfishin, bass chasin, bow huntin, and even pullin the wee ones around on redneck skis (inner tube for you yanks!)HA!!! Might even take it out a few times to the cost for some reds and flounder pounder session. Versatility is what I'm after.

I want swivel chairs on the two forward bench seats. I plan on running some kind of lights inside and outside of the boat to accommodate night fishing. I plan on having a shooting/fishing/pole deck on the rear of the boat. I also want to be able to hide my batteries and gas tank so I will need to close that in cleanly too That will also help serve as the pole deck.

I got some more clean up done last night on the trailer. I replaced the forward crank, installed a new tung jack, and cleaned up several ugly welds with the grinder. I'm headed out of town for a few days and will be gone this weekend too. But I'll be able to think a lot about my next steps. Little by little progress is measured. I post up some picks before I jump on the plane.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like an old Ouachita jon built in Arkadelphia, Arkansas. They went out of business in the 80's and there isn't a lot of info out there. The owner of Weld-Craft was part of Ouachita.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Looks like an old Ouachita jon built in Arkadelphia, Arkansas. They went out of business in the 80's and there isn't a lot of info out there. The owner of Weld-Craft was part of Ouachita.



That sounds right. He bought the boat in Missouri back in 1973. The trailer is a dilly. I'm waiting on my MIL to mail the title to us. Thank you Lowe 2070 for the information. The boat seems to be hell fer stout! I'm looking forward to breathing life into her. When my wife was little they called the boat the green weenie. I defiantly need to rename her lol. 

Here are some pics of what was done last night.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

> For the 18ftr... I plan on having a fairly large shooting and fishing platform up front. This boat will be a jack of all trades. Perch jerkin, crapie bustin, catfishin, bass chasin, bow huntin, and even pullin the wee ones around on redneck skis (inner tube for you yanks!)HA!!



I'd say we definitely have the same ideas for our mods! You have a great platform to work with! Will definitely be tuned in and following. Now get to work so I can start stealing ideas! :beer: :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryno685 said:


> I'd say we definitely have the same ideas for our mods! You have a great platform to work with! Will definitely be tuned in and following. Now get to work so I can start stealing ideas! :beer: :LOL2: :beer:



I got some braising rods from tractor supply that will make filling in the screw holes fairly easy. I also have a good friend that says he can weld the aluminum. But I thought I would need a tig for that not a ac/dc welder which he has. The hull is... straightish. Just those dang holes. Maybe I should call it the "Holy Floater". It has a few scratches on the belly. But those are easily remidied. I aint gonna make it super smooth as I will more than likely sratch it up in these Hill Country waters.

Biggest problem I have is the foam. The foam inside the bench seating is trashed. You touch it and it crumbles into powder. UGH!!! I will have to remove the benches and replace the dead foam. So when I go to put them back in... I plan to create some storage in the center 2/3 of the forward bench and completly fill the other two with pour in closed cell foam. But that may be uber costly. So the other choice is to pick up some used marine foam on the cheap. Cut it to fit and use spray in foam to glue it up. With all the empty marinas and boat docks here in the Hill Country makes it easy to get my hands on right now. I dont know which way to go yet. What says you Tinheads???

For all the bracing for the platform I will use alluminum angle and rivet them together. I also found some alluminum threaded rivets that I can use to secure the removable platform too. So it would be rather easy to screw in and out the center platform with some round headed allen bolts. Heck it may be just as easy to leave it in all the time like you have it drawn up. I have two kids and a buddy that I always run with who has a kid too. That would be 5 people when we are running with the wee ones. Seating with be at a premium if the wardens want to float along too.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you going to put in a floor or leave it open with the ribs exposed? If you go with the floor, you can always get some closed cell foam insulation 4x8 sheets and cut to size to fit between the ribs. Then lay the floor sheeting over that. Extra flotation is always a good thing.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Floor and yes foam in the flooring.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the engine you got off the scrap boat will better suit ya, I didnt see that when I first posted, a bigger one might pop up in the future even!


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 3, 2013)

I can only hope! I would love a 65 and a slaved 9.9 kicker.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 3, 2013)

It could happen! I use a late 80s 15 hp mariner as my kicker mainly because it came with a 14ft jon I already had, little overkill prob but my boat is heavy and it runs pretty good. I cant wait to see how your build goes, not sure if I said it before but I really like the bigger longer builds beause its neat to see other styles and get some more ideas for my boat


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 3, 2013)

I am going to remove the old motor this weekend and prep the boat to be removed from the trailer and sat on saw horses. I won't begin patching the holes or rivets with welds until I have cleaned the surface and removed everything that isn't staying. So that's the major plan for this weekends build.

Oh! Check this bit of news out. While out and about today, I found some 21ft of blue rope light at a swapmeet. There are seven 3ft sections! I bought it all for $21... Only a $1 per foot. All of them work. I plan on using these to light the inside of the boat at night. I will have maybe two of these left over so I can make some submersible lights out of those dudes. I am going to fed ex them back home in the morning. I'd say this has been a pretty good business trip. I fly back tomorrow evening. Little by little.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just curious on how you plan on getting your boat off the trailer. Still kinda sketchy on that part of mine. Thought about getting three or four more guys and lifting it off the trailer, then again it sounds like I might get some more wrinkled up aluminium doin it that way. Lol!


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 4, 2013)

I plan on getting several friends over to help me get her up and off.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 5, 2013)

I was told today that I can't simply swap drive systems from one boat to another without spending major coin. I was quoted $125 per hour with a minimum of 4 hrs per boat. Plus they would not be able to reuse any of linkages, wires, steering or throttle out of the ranger. The reason given is that the ranger components won't mount up to my boat. What says the Tin heads?

I know very little about these things. But it sure seems like one should be able to at least strip everything out of the ranger and move it over to the new hull. Maybe I just don't need a professional to help me. I'm a little deflated, a lot confused, and even more determined to make this happen. Thanks fellas for the advise.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 5, 2013)

I do now know that the 30 Merc is locked up tighter than Ft. Knox. 
















I think these cables are toast too!




Here is my throttle. 




Better pic of my steering console and wheel. 




The rats nest of wires under the console. 




I did manage to wire brush several holes tonight and fill a few. 





The flash kinda hides this one.




But here is a better one. Little by little.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 6, 2013)

I had an old engine one time that was locked up due to neglect. I pulled the plugs out and poured some Marvel Mystery oil in each one. I let it set for a day and the flywheel freed right up......I cleaned the carb put all the plugs back in, fresh gas and the old engine fired right up.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 6, 2013)

Really! I'm going to keep this motor around and eventually give it some tlc. Right now I just seed to put time into her hull.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 6, 2013)

I just found this thread. Wow...that is one big Ouachita you have there! I could tell the make by the transom cap and the braces from transom to gunnels. Mine is a '71 16 DSV. Best of luck with your build.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 7, 2013)

I had big plans for the boat this weekend. But Saturday was a bust and momma wouldn't let me skate church this Sunday. Actually glad I went. 

All in all, I only got about 6 hrs of work in. I had 4 buddies who said they would help out. Instead three of us went to a little league game, took the boys fishing, and then finished it off with a crawfish boil. So Saturday wasn't a total bust. Boat wise... I got plenty of ideas. 

Today the warden refused my day pass. So I had to go to church. I'm glad I did. After church I dove in. I put in 6 hard hours and got several tasks accomplished. 




Motors off and in the garage. 




Remember that rats nest of wires and center console... Out and Out!




I now officially have a real disdain for flat blade bolt heads and ancient silicone. I also moved the boat up on the trailer 8" so it would sit and ride better. 










Here is how she now looks. 




Little by little.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going to use aluminum square tubing for the decking. What is the best way to mount it? Directly too the hat channel or use some sort of coupler?


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 8, 2013)

Surely someone can help me out here! I am driving into Austin tomorrow and will buy some material. Please tin heads... I need to know how the best way will be to attach the aluminum stringers and risers for the front deck to the boat.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 13, 2013)

Working in the boat this weekend. I did find out a much more efficient way to tin and fill the holes. I was able to get several done today. I'm going to keep working till dark. I'll post pics a little later.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks great man! Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok here is what went down today. 




Ground down the rivets on the rear bench. 






Then pulled that sucker out!




Finally got the boat off the trailer. 






There is a weld under neath and a tear that looks like it will leak. 




A ugly repair on the front end.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 13, 2013)

I did not do the welding by the way.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok here are some new pics and an up to date work detail. Little by little.



I went to my buddies welding shop today. He looked over the boat and we made measurements for the amount of aluminum angle we will need to get the platforms built and the flooring laid. He has all the foam I need for the sub flooring and about 3/4 of the aluminum sheets I will need to complete the floor and deck. 

As you can see, we cut off those bolts where the spares we bolted on. He also made some cuts in the trailer so I could cleanly run the wires.



We also relocated the spare. Then cut off the iron claw. I'm going to get a better looking horizontal bar mounted. Also, we welded two d loop shackles on the side of the trailer so I have a great place to run straps for the tarp and boat.



Having the boat off the trailer let me give it a good cleaning with a power washers. Next we attacked it with three wire wheels on high speed grinder. Once that was done I took some lacquer thinner and gave it a good wipe down. We went back over it with the wire brush to clean up more trash that was lifted from the lacquer rub. After that I used mineral spirits to clean it good and Bob and Jess followed behind me with white vinegar. Last but not least, we put down the first coat with the rattle can. Gloss True Blue with Primer added. I love the color.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 15, 2013)

I went and priced out various thickness of sheet metal and angle stock today. I believe I have most of what I need via procurement. But I have questions. I would appreciate some help. I will ask if I don't get the help in after... Then I will just move on guessing. 

What thickness angle aluminum are you guys using to build fishing platforms?

What thickness diamond plate do you guys recommend for flooring?

Do I need special shackles to mount the square and angle aluminum. 

Than you please help me out.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 15, 2013)

I plan on using 1/8" tubing and 1/8" sheeting. Will be plenty stout as long as you use plenty of bracing and properly placed. Just my opinion. Can't really help ya with the shackles as I plan on welding mine, but I have seen other guys on here that make "L" brackets out of aluminum angle. Just saw off what ever width you need and rivet/bolt to your ribs and supports. Hope it helped some! Keep up the good work! :grin:


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 15, 2013)

I found BMC Mill Works and Custom Lumber Supply store around the corner from my house. This place has tons of good stuff I can use. They are way more afordable than Lowes or Home Depot. They were reco by the Metals 4 U metal supply I went to earlier today. For wounderment... I priced out 3/8 x 6 x 12 planks of #1 and B grade cypress. 

I think that the 1/8" alluminum tubing and 3/16" angle is what I am leaning towards. The 1/8" diamond plate here is $135 for 4 x 10 sheet.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 19, 2013)

The trailer is painted!



One layer gone... A little more to go!



I got some time in on the boat stripping and removing the old paint and revealing a few more holes and cracks in the aluminum. The bottom looks pretty beat up. Does it look salvageable?


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 20, 2013)

Lots and lots of sanding today. Lots...

I did get the trailer done tho. So something looks accomplished. 



Picture is bad. 10pm Saturday night will do that.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok she is back on the trailer! Wowhoooo! I fell like something was accomplished. Also took her down to the local car wash and got rid of all the yuck in the boat. 

I don't have a license plate yet on the trailer and a City PD Officer followed me into the carwash. I thought I was going to get a ticket. We ended up talking about the boat, local fishing holes, and just guy stuff. It was very pleasant to say the least. He wrote me a 90 day waiver to get the license on the boat. I just gotta keep it in my truck or vehicle towing the rig. He also gave me his card so I could call him for another if I needed more time. Guess who I'll be taking fishing sometime.

Ok headed off to the welding shop to patch these holes. I'll post up some pics.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 21, 2013)

It happens EVERYTiME I go to Bob's place. We get really side tracked. Do a lot of planning, thinking, and general jaw jacking! Man I love going to Bob's welding shop. It isn't so much a welding shop as it is a metal junk yard/ grave yard/ metal art stuff kind place. Bob is older than me. About my dads age and semi retired. He does some really cool things with metal. Here is some of his work.
https://www.dracometalworks.com/forum/images/index.php

Anyhow, while at Bob's he shows me the aluminum section of his "bone yard". I found several very nice large street signs, a massive green house caracas, and a few hundred feet of square tubing. Bob said,"Hey that outta come in handy." Then he sprayed what ever i wanted with my blue paint so he didn't use it. The rest he said would be first come first serve. I believe I can get my entire floor done for the price of paint, glue, and carpet.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bob sounds like a cool dude! Wish I had that kind of hook up.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (May 5, 2013)

I haven't been able to work on the boat for the last two weeks. Family and other commitments. We went camping and bowfishing this weekend.


----------



## Ryno685 (May 5, 2013)

Sweet! How many did ya stick?


----------



## SMOOTHboar (May 6, 2013)

10


Me and my fishing buddy. 


His first with a bow. 


34lb Buffalo Carp


My son Cade and our really awesome guide Bill Spakes


My son and Bills boat. I want to do something like this to mine!


----------



## Ryno685 (May 6, 2013)

Man that is awesome! I can't wait for my daughter to be old enough to take out. Buy she just past up the 9 month marker, so I guess it will be a while. :smile: 

that's just about what I have planned for my boat too. Between people on both sides of my family getting married and it raining every weekend here, I don't know if I'll ever get it done! :shock: :lol:


----------



## bushrider69 (May 7, 2013)

Looks like an old Ouachita john built in Arkadelphia, Arkansas.I have one in 16 ft and 74" wide : 1974 and have same plates on Transom and two seats fill with the foom hope this help .


----------

